# When will I ovulate after D&C



## Preciousone

Hi all I had a D&C yesterday, everything went as expected I was told I'd prob bleed 10-14 days. I only bleed for an hour after and today nothing but watery brownish fluid ? I was told after I've stopped bleeding its safe to try however I'm waiting 7 days as I don't want to risk infection etc

My question is how long will it be until I ovulate (roughly) 

I'm in no pain nothing, I found out the sac was my exact dates but fetal pole (apparently they don't class as a baby) was 6 weeks :( 

I'm keen to start straight away, I hope you all get your deserved BFPs June/July xxx


----------



## mammag

Everyone is so different in this regard that it is hard to say, but I would say that on average it's about 3 weeks after. Sorry for your loss. And I'd say you will probably start to bleed again, an off an on sort of thing for a little while.


----------



## Preciousone

I was thinking that as it seems a bit quick just to stop in less than 24 hours doesn't it ? I have never had heavy AF in the past so that might have something to do with it:shrug:

How are you feeling ? Thank you for taking the time to reply x

My cycles were 25-26 days before I was pregnant so I'm going to try in 10 days for OV and keep fx crossed I catch it :hugs:


----------



## Preciousone

Anyone else in a similar situation ?


----------



## mammag

I'm feeling good :D Thanks for asking!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Precious - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I had a D&C last August and I also only slightly bled for a day or so and then it stopped. But, beware! It will be back! It came back very heavy when it did come back for me. I then bled for about 7 days and spotted for another 5 days or so. I got my first AF 41 days after the D&C and FF thought I O'd 28 days after the D&C but it was a messy chart! Once I got negative hpt's I think I O'd a few days after that. We waited two AF's to start trying again for more emotional reasons than anything else. Take time to heal, it's important! 

So sorry again and feel free to PM if you have any questions!!


----------



## Preciousone

Confusedpreggo thank you for your info, I cannot wait for a bfn sounds crazy ay lol, I see from your ticker you've had a healthy pregnancy after your mmc and that alone gives me great hope, congrats in just under 5 weeks your going to be a mummy how fab is that !! :happydance:

I'm ready to try again ASAP my hurting n grieving happened in the 10 days wait I had between scans etc then another 2 days for a D&C I know it's nothing I done and I just desperately want a baby (as does OH) :cry:

I would love to stay in contact with you xx:hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

I know the feeling! I'm glad I could give some comfort! You'll be preggers again before you know it! Beware of opks too...they'll also be positive until you get a negative hpt...do you chart? I found that helped me right after to focus on something!


----------



## Bump2Baby

Hugs huni, i bled for 4 days then have had brown spotting stopping and starting since.
We will be there soon xxx


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Preciousone. Sorry for your loss. Like Mammag says, everyone is so different. After my mc in Jan, I bled for a week and Ov 2 weeks after bleeding stopped. After my mc in May, I bled (on and off) for two weeks and didn't Ov at all that cycle. AF arrived exactly 4 weeks after the mc so at least I didn't have to wait too long. The next cycle I Ov'ed as normal. 

I would say that when you get your BFN, starting using OPKs straight away and you shouldn't miss it. Wishing you lots of luck! x

Confusedprego - you definitely give me hope too! Good luck for the next 5 weeks!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

sorry for you loss. after my D&C I only bleed red for 2 days, and very, very little...it turned to brown on the second day in the evening and was a light brown spotting for about 10 days after that. i only used a pantyliner thoughout the whole time.....and if it wasnt for sanitray reasons, i wouldnd have had any need to change it.

we were told no sex for 3 weeks...but i read the normal is 2 weeks....we ended up waiting 3 anyways because of work and what not.

as for ovulatiing after a D&C, I counted the last day of spotting as CD1, and O'd 38 days after that. we got pregnant straight away. we werent trying, but werent preventing either. was told to wait one cycle before trying. oops. now pregnant i asked my doctor if there were medical concerns re: being pregnant without waiting a cycle and all he said was that it means i ovulated! so, i think i'm in the clear. i hope you body adjusts quickly and i wish you the best


----------



## ehdo9967

I know too! I had a mc at 10 weeks. Heart beat showed at 8 weeks but baby stopped growing at 9 weeks 6 days. I had a d&c on june 5th and no bleeding for two weeks...then bleeding started and HCG was still ovre 500 so had to have ANOTHER on june 21st. Still showing HPT positive. I just want a BFN too! I want to start again!


----------



## Preciousone

Yay congratulations on your BFP that's great news and some real positive feedback for us ladies. 

I'm hoping to get caught straight away and will be testing on the 10th day after EPRC was done, other have caught ovulation that way so fingers crossed it works if not i will check after AF :D I had a dark dark opk today which set my mind wondering but i know i cant be ovulating yet not when im still getting positives on a HPT ??

No pain no more bleeds and just the brown watery stuff here too, last night i didnt even wear a pad to bed as there was no need.

I hope we all get our BFP soon xx


----------



## Preciousone

Im sorry to hear this ehdo ;( i hope you get this sorted asap xx


----------



## ehdo9967

I have been having my OPK and HPT tests each day (sometimes twice) and both show positive. I was told that you can't get a positive OPK until your HCG has gone under 5 (some say under two) for 10 days. The HPT usually test at 20 mlu so I would think that you are not ovulating until you get a negative HPT. There is no harm in trying though...the only reason I was advised to wait that period to make sure the HPT went down is beacuse if I never confirm that the MC is over I might have spotting later on and think that I am having another MC when it is really only the first one still ending...every person and doctor has advice but you have to follow your own heart! I hope that you have a speedy return to negatives and get pregnant straight away! The wait to start again is so tough! Did you get your HCG numbers?


----------



## confusedprego

You'll get positive OPKs as long as you are getting positive HPTs. Don't bother with OPKs until your HPTs are negative :)


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Preciousone said:


> Yay congratulations on your BFP that's great news and some real positive feedback for us ladies.
> 
> I'm hoping to get caught straight away and will be testing on the 10th day after EPRC was done, other have caught ovulation that way so fingers crossed it works if not i will check after AF :D I had a dark dark opk today which set my mind wondering but i know i cant be ovulating yet not when im still getting positives on a HPT ??
> 
> No pain no more bleeds and just the brown watery stuff here too, last night i didnt even wear a pad to bed as there was no need.
> 
> I hope we all get our BFP soon xx

if you are still getting positive on HPT's that explains what your OPK was positive too.


----------



## mamabear8

I had d&c last wk, and almost same thing... no bleeding, spotting, at all. no cramps either actually! and then suddenly on sunday (d/c was thurs), started to bleed out of clear blue sky. just a little, but have not been totally clear since then. so i would say don't get your hopes up yet... (but i do hope it continues to be all clear for you!) this has been such a rotten, lousy experience, i don't wish it on anyone. but i must say that had i known how simple the d/c would be and how much closure it would bring, i would've done it wks ago, instead of trying options a, b, and c first! HUGS


----------

